# Unable To Find ATH10K Settings In The Kernel

## ZappingLinux

I have a Qualcomm Atheros QCA6174 802.11ac wireless card in my laptop and now I want to use it. So I emerge the linux firmware and now I want to recompile my kernel with support for my card. I am following this guide in order to know what needed to be done 

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Qualcomm_Atheros_QCA6174

I am now looking around in my kernel config for ath10k under device_drivers->network device support-> Wireless LAN and i swear its not there. When I search for ath10k in the kernel it says where it should be, but it just isnt an available option. I can only pick ath9k. What happened here?

----------

## apiaio

Follow https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Qualcomm_Atheros_QCA6174.

Good luck

----------

## ZappingLinux

 *apiaio wrote:*   

> Follow https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Qualcomm_Atheros_QCA6174.
> 
> Good luck

 

That isn't helpfull because as I said in my post, it is what I am already following. When I search for ath10k in my menuconfig it says that all dependencies for ath10k are met. Yet I cannot enable it let alone find it.

```

  │ Symbol: ATH10K [=n]                                                                 │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                                    │  

  │ Prompt: Atheros 802.11ac wireless cards support                                     │  

  │   Location:                                                                         │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                               │  

  │       -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])                                   │  

  │         -> Wireless LAN (WLAN [=y])                                                 │  

  │ (1)       -> Atheros/Qualcomm devices (WLAN_VENDOR_ATH [=y])                        │  

  │   Defined at drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath10k/Kconfig:1                              │  

  │   Depends on: NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=y] && WLAN_VENDOR_ATH [=y] && MAC80211 [=m] │  

  │   Selects: ATH_COMMON [=n] && CRC32 [=y] && WANT_DEV_COREDUMP [=n] 

Symbol: ATH10K_PCI [=n]                                                             │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                                    │  

  │ Prompt: Atheros ath10k PCI support                                                  │  

  │   Location:                                                                         │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                               │  

  │       -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])                                   │  

  │         -> Wireless LAN (WLAN [=y])                                                 │  

  │           -> Atheros/Qualcomm devices (WLAN_VENDOR_ATH [=y])                        │  

  │ (6)         -> Atheros 802.11ac wireless cards support (ATH10K [=n])                │  

  │   Defined at drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath10k/Kconfig:13                             │  

  │   Depends on: NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=y] && WLAN_VENDOR_ATH [=y] && ATH10K [=n] & │  

  │                
```

My options:

```

 

 --- Wireless LAN                                                                  │ │  

  │ │            [*]   ADMtek devices                                                              │ │  

  │ │            <M>     ADMtek ADM8211 support                                                    │ │  

  │ │            [*]   Atheros/Qualcomm devices                                                    │ │  

  │ │            [ ]     Atheros wireless debugging                                                │ │  

  │ │            < >     Atheros 5xxx wireless cards support                                       │ │  

  │ │            [ ]     Atheros 5xxx PCI bus support                                              │ │  

  │ │            [*]     Atheros bluetooth coexistence support (NEW)                               │ │  

  │ │            <M>     Atheros 802.11n wireless cards support                                    │ │  

  │ │            [*]       Atheros ath9k PCI/PCIe bus support (NEW)                                │ │  

  │ │            [ ]       Atheros ath9k AHB bus support (NEW)                                     │ │  

  │ │            [ ]       Atheros ath9k debugging (NEW)                                           │ │  

  │ │            [ ]       Atheros ath9k ACK timeout estimation algorithm (EXPERIMENTAL) (NEW)     │ │  

  │ │            [ ]       Wake on Wireless LAN support (EXPERIMENTAL) (NEW)                       │ │  

  │ │            [ ]       Channel Context support (NEW)                                           │ │  

  │ │            < >     Atheros HTC based wireless cards support                                  │ │  

  │ │            [ ]     Random number generator support (NEW)                                     │ │  

  │ │            < >     Linux Community AR9170 802.11n U
```

I understand that you are trying to help but please read my post to see what I have already consulted.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ZappingLinux,

Its there, its just not called ath10k in the prompt.

Press z to display hidden symbols.

Press / to search. Enter ath10k, press enter.

This shows all the kernel symbol names that contain ATH10K.

Read the displayed hep and press the digit to the left of the option you want to go there.

-- edit --

I misread your post. I've added the  Press z to display hidden symbols above.

If ATH10K is still hidden, its because the Depends on 

```
Depends on: NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=y] && WLAN_VENDOR_ATH [=y] && MAC80211 [=y] && HAS_DMA [=y] 
```

is not satisfied.

If you have ever used a text editor to change your kernel .config, its probably illegal.

Notice that choosing ATH10K will also

```
Selects: ATH_COMMON [=n] && CRC32 [=y] && WANT_DEV_COREDUMP [=n] && ATH10K_CE [=n]
```

to on. 

There are examples like that everywhere and you would miss them with an editor.

----------

## ZappingLinux

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> ZappingLinux,
> 
> Its there, its just not called ath10k in the prompt.
> 
> Press / to search. Enter ath10k, press enter.
> ...

 

goodness I am blind. I was looking at 802.11n and not 802.11ac.... thanks! Didn't know searching and pressing the number to which it would correspond would jump me to the location. Thanks! This never happened....

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ZappingLinux,

Its called experience. Its something you get just after you needed it. :)

----------

## Hu

The reason you could not find the symbol through regular exploration is that, unless you use Z to show hidden items like Neddy described, the program will not show you options that you would not be allowed to enable.  You were missing a dependency, so the program would not have allowed you to enable ATH10K.  It then decided not to bother you with a symbol you wouldn't be allowed to use.  Revealing hidden elements with Z will let you find them and open the help for them without using the search, which could be useful if you know from other documentation where to find it, but are uncertain what its Kconfig symbol name will be.  The help text will tell you what prerequisites you must enable before the symbol can be selected.

----------

